# AHS - Smiths Lake Field Trip.



## hawkesbury reptiles (Feb 8, 2010)

Here are a few pics from the Australian Herpetological Societys (AHS) latest trip to Smiths Lake for a herping weekend...

These trips and a variety of others are run every year for members.....this trip was an outstanding success finding a large list of reptiles, amphibians and other creatures while snooping around the rainforest....the weather was perfect as well...very warm and humid most of the time, we had a bit of rain on saturday night and sunday but nothing like what Sydney had....


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Feb 8, 2010)

Golden crowned snake



Diamond python (Juvenile)



Small eyed snake



Diamond python(adult)



Stephens banded snake.



Diamond pythons were widespread...all sizes were found, 2 death adders (1 roadkill), small eyed snakes were very common as well...

Enjoy...

kelly


----------



## JasonL (Feb 8, 2010)

It was a fantastic week end with heaps of herps about.....here are my pics..






























































That is just a small amount of the herps seen, plenty more critters were turned up, inc. adders, Stephens Bandeds, Swamp snakes, Pinktongues, Lacies, ect ect ect... The Australian Herpetological Society (AHS) runs these field trips every year, and any member is welcome to come.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 8, 2010)

All those central coast carpet pics are different snakes too, and other people found others I didn't photograph.. not bad for a weekend trip eh


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 8, 2010)

Great stuff, awesome pics, looked & sounded like a top trip.

I've only just joined AHS, so looking forward to tagging along to some of these events in future.

Jason, that first pic of the frog is a cracker.


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 8, 2010)

I kind of wish i went along now.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 9, 2010)

Great photos, there is a lot of wildlife up in the Great Lakes region. 

Jason is the first frog a Litoria barringtonensis?


----------



## JasonL (Feb 9, 2010)

froggyboy86 said:


> Great photos, there is a lot of wildlife up in the Great Lakes region.
> 
> Jason is the first frog a Litoria barringtonensis?



Yes it is, there were stacks calling at the Grandis, and this one was found in the carpark...


----------



## Sel (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome pics, 
Jason, that first frog pic is great!

Nice "Central Coast Carpets" hehe


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice range of photos everyone! Looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## phoebe (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh I love Smiths Lake. We go there once a year for Uni. Last year we only found diamonds, angled headed dragons and some frogs...but we weren't really looking for reptiles...I'll be sure to make more of an effort this year


----------



## LullabyLizard (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh what great finds! I couldn't go there this year, but last year was awesome  I love the little creek stained by the tea tree leaves. Its nice to sit in, you can't really swim in it though... Was it still there??


----------



## Bushfire (Feb 9, 2010)

I hope you guys didnt scary all of them off too relocate, I'm going on the next one and better find some of those species lol.


----------



## Norm (Feb 9, 2010)

*Diamond variation*

Love those diamond pics, just want to say how varied the patterns are. People talk about `true diamonds` and locality, how can you say a diamond is from one place or another when you see those ones.

Everyone is differant.

Really cool pics!


----------



## JasonL (Feb 9, 2010)

Norm said:


> Love those diamond pics, just want to say how varied the patterns are. People talk about `true diamonds` and locality, how can you say a diamond is from one place or another when you see those ones.
> 
> Everyone is differant.



Yeah, they were all within about 50kms.


----------



## Bushfire (Feb 9, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Yeah, they were all within about 50kms.


 
and to think some wont want them as its not found on the same road as the type specimen etc etc lol. Oh wait thats another thread!


----------



## JasonL (Feb 9, 2010)

lol, alot of those young "hot" "high yellow" looking ones turn into those grubby dark backed adults anyway, you are pretty much looking at the same snake, age being the only real difference.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 9, 2010)

just a few more pics


----------



## moloch05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Great shots. Looks like a fabulous trip with so many snakes.

Regards,
David


----------

